# Profibus Kabel verlängern



## hello_d1 (6 August 2015)

Hallo User,

ich habe die Beiträge gelsen, die ähnliche Fragen beantworten.
Aber so für meinen Fall kann ich das nicht so eindeutig erauslesen.
Darf das Profibuskabel verlängert werden?
Es fehlt so etwa halber bis ein Meter.
Mit der Verlängerung will ich nur durchleiten zum Busmaster.
Ich habe vor, ein geschirmtes Kabel mit jeweils ein Stecker und eine Buchse (D-Sub-9) an den Enden zu verwenden.


----------



## volker (6 August 2015)

grundsätzlich sollte das gehen. mit welcher geschwindigkeit läuft der bus?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (6 August 2015)

Hallo

dafür gibt es sogar zertifizierte Stecker und Kupplungen von DIV. Herstellern.

Gruß

Lupo


----------



## hello_d1 (6 August 2015)

volker schrieb:


> mit welcher geschwindigkeit läuft der bus?



mit 1,5 MBits/s.

Gruß


----------



## volker (6 August 2015)

1,5 mbit ist absolut unkritisch. da würde es sogar reichen das auf der klemmleiste zu verlängern.


----------



## Marco Freihöfer (7 August 2015)

Hallo D1,

eine Verlängerung ist grundsätzlich machbar. Wichtig ist es die Gesamtlänge in Abhängigkeit zur Baudrate nicht zu überschreiten. Bei 1.5 MBit/s sind das 200m pro Segment. Eine M12 Stecker-Buchse (B-codiert) sollte Dir bei der Umsetzung helfen. Wichtig hierbei ist es die Strecke nach Verlängerung auf korrekte Terminierung der Adern A und B sowie Durchgängigkeit des Schirmes und Impedanz der Leitung  messtechnisch zu überprüfen. Des Weiteren sollte das Kabel dass Du zum verlängern benutzt dem gleichen Kabeltyp des Originals entsprechen. So werden Impedanzsprünge vermieden.


----------

